# A duck in the backcountry?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I ride +- 15. Chutes, cliffs, trees, whatever.

In the trees it gives you the advantage of being able to crouch down low to get under branches and that sort of thing. Much easier to do. For most everything else it's just fine. No better or worse than other stances.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I ride +- 15. Chutes, cliffs, trees, whatever.
> 
> In the trees it gives you the advantage of being able to crouch down low to get under branches and that sort of thing. Much easier to do. For most everything else it's just fine. No better or worse than other stances.



dude, that's music to my ears.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I run +28/+15 on my split for shits and giggles.

Its a Never summer Titan with bent metal step ins and salomon malumutes.

For my other 3 setups, its ducked 15/-15

Edit: I am 6'5


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I ride +- 15. Chutes, cliffs, trees, whatever.
> 
> In the trees it gives you the advantage of being able to crouch down low to get under branches and that sort of thing. Much easier to do.


I haven't gotten a lot of opportunities for backcountry, but being a taller rider (6'1") :thumbsup: for this. 

It's all fun and games until you get a branch in your eye. 
Or a tilted trunk across your torso. :/


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

My setup is a 18, -6. Ride's like a dream.


----------

